# 700 places to sell yout photos



## Sheen1 (Jul 19, 2005)

Whether you're already a freelance photographer or writer, and looking for selling markets, or if you're just starting out your small business and you want to learn more about starting and growing a freelance photo selling or writing business, this web site is designed to help you. FREE access.

Visit - http://www.freelance-market.net


----------



## andrewman (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting website.


----------

